
Ask HN: Software developer looking to do free work - bobblywobbles
I am a software developer looking to help make the cost of higher education more affordable, by enhancing and automating tools that institutions might use in their day-to-day operations.<p>If you are in the education space and my offer sounds interesting, I&#x27;d love to chat!
======
caryd
That won't lower costs. Come up with a solution for unions and pensions if you
want to lower costs. You will only put other developers out of work.

~~~
bobblywobbles
Are you saying that unions are what's keeping the cost of people who work in
education high?

My intention was not to reduce the need of developers, but the staff that has
seemingly continued to raise tuition rates for students.

